# How to convert an external HD into a drive that can be accessed online?



## droneAZ123 (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm not a really talented geek, just a tinkerer. With the price of HDs going down every day, I wonder why I'm paying for online file folder access or why couldn't I turn a HD into my own personal server where I could store my (small) websites, etc.
But let's start easy with being able to remotely access my information.
Can anyone point me to the right direction?
Many thanks in advance!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Sure, there are any number of NAS drives that connected directly to an Ethernet connection. Most offer FTP access, so with the proper router configuration, you can access the data from anywhere.


----------



## droneAZ123 (Jan 21, 2008)

JohnWill said:


> Sure, there are any number of NAS drives that connected directly to an Ethernet connection. Most offer FTP access, so with the proper router configuration, you can access the data from anywhere.


Hi JohnWill -- You're probably right. Except I would not know where to start. Do you have practical steps for me to follow?
For example, what NAS drives are we talking about? How do I set up the proper router configuration?

Thanks in advance if you can help!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I have one of these, and it works with my network and provides an FTP server: http://www.mwave.com/mwave/skusearch.hmx?SCriteria=AA49770&CartID=done&nextloc=

There are MANY others, just type *NAS Enclosure* into Google.


----------

